# compatibility problems _ EOS 600D, CR6, LR2.7 & XP!



## viarmois (Nov 25, 2012)

Bonjour,
I have just changed my camera from the Canon EOS 450D to the EOS 600D
I use W.XP, LR2.7 & PSE.7 with CRaw 4.5

According to the Adobe file, I need CR 6.4.1 with an update to PSE9 :


no problem.
However, Adobe adds  LR3.4.1 to the compatibility requirements!
As I am with the XP system, a previous thread informed me that I need to change to Win 7 if I turn to LR3+


 This is not an option for the short term ( 6 months)
What can I do with this context?
Thanks for help.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Nov 25, 2012)

You'll need to use the free Adobe DNG convertor to convert your 600D files to DNGs. Those will work fine in LR 2.7 and PSE9.

Hal


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 25, 2012)

AFAIK, Lightroom support for the Canon 600D was introduced back in LR3.4, and LR3 *will* run on Win XP....so strictly speaking you don't need to upgrade to Win7 for that specific purpose. However, it might be a bit of a challenge finding a place to buy LR3 these days. Sure you can download it and run it as a trial, but that'll only last for 30 days. So if you can't find a place to buy a license, you'll have to consider the DNG route as outlined by Hal.


----------



## viarmois (Nov 26, 2012)

TNG said:


> AFAIK, Lightroom support for the Canon 600D was introduced back in LR3.4, and LR3 *will* run on Win XP....so strictly speaking you don't need to upgrade to Win7 for that specific purpose.



Thank you both for the good news.
I downloaded PSE9 last night ( from a new Wacom bamboo buy ) & updated to CRaw 6.4 -> Aok
Not so for LR2.7; so I will follow your advice in sequence.
All the best.


----------



## viarmois (Nov 26, 2012)

All Aok; LR3.4.1 runs fine on XP.
Thanks again.


----------

